# [GELÖST] Cups funzt nicht mehr

## erdinger

Ausversehen habe ich das Verzeichnis /etc/cups gelöscht (ja, ich weiß... nicht sehr schlau)  :Embarassed: 

Danach hatte ich noch Zugriff auf  http://localhost:631/ aber nicht mehr auf http://localhost:631/printers/ oder irgendein anderes Unterverzeichnis.

Also: emerge --unmerge cups und emerge cups => Deamon neu gestartet => das selbe Problem

Dann: emerge gnome-cups-manager => start

Mein Photosmart 2600 ist nicht mehr in der Liste zu finden. Mein Laserjet 4 Plus ist nur noch als Laserjet 4 series zu finden und "Testseite Drucken" bewirkt: NÜSCHT

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ist das verzeichnis denn nach der neu installation von cups wieder vorhanden oder immernoch verschütt? ich mein mich zu erinnern das config dateien von portage irgendwie protected sind und nicht mal eben überschrieben werden.

----------

## erdinger

Das Verzeichnis ist wieder da und da sind auch Dateien drin...

----------

## erdinger

ich habe noch einmal:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd stop

emerge --unmerge cups

emerge cups

/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

ausgeführt...

nun habe ich nicht einmal mehr zugriff auf http://localhost:631/

vielleicht war die Seite vorher noch im Cache?!?

so ein mist

----------

## himpierre

Was sagen denn die Logfiles?

----------

## erdinger

Beim Aufruf von http://localhost:631 kam keine Meldung in der /var/log/messages... muß ich da evtl. wo anders nachsehen?

Dann habe ich folgendes gemacht:

- gnome-cups-manager geöffnet

- Laserjet 4 als JetDirect Drucker installiert

- Testseite gedruckt

(übrigens: mann kann über diese GUI mit diesem Teiber weder Papierart noch Auflösung noch sonstirgendwas einstellen... die Dropdownmenus sind alle leer)

in der /var/log/messages kam folgendes:

```
Jul 22 13:40:34 becks (root-593): (Version 2.14.0) wird gestartet, Prozesskennung 593, Benutzer »root«

Jul 22 13:40:34 becks (root-593): Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory« wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelöst

Jul 22 13:40:34 becks (root-593): Die Adresse »xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf« wurde an der Position 1 zu einer schreibbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelöst

Jul 22 13:40:34 becks (root-593): Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults« wurde an der Position 2 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelöst

Jul 22 13:42:34 becks (root-593): Der GConf-Server wird nicht verwendet und daher beendet.

Jul 22 13:42:34 becks (root-593): Beenden
```

in der console kam folgendes (wenn ich [...] eingefügt habe, kam die darüberstehende Fehlermeldung mehrmals 3..20 mal):

```
(gnome-printer-view:591): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manage r:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified  are supported and host-based authentication failed.

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

[...]

(gnome-cups-add:661): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

[...]

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

[...]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: model named 'Designjet 800PS (recommended)' doesn't have a recognized structure

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: model named 'DesignJet 5000PS (recommended)' doesn't have a recognized structure

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: model named 'designjet 5500ps (recommended)' doesn't have a recognized structure

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OC8445_3.ppd.gz (Oce 8445 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-8445PS/1/OC8445_3.ppd.gz (Oce 8445 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OC8465_3.ppd.gz (Oce 8465 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-8465PS/1/OC8465_3.ppd.gz (Oce 8465 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OC3145_3.ppd.gz (Oce NC3145 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-3145PS/1/OC3145_3.ppd.gz (Oce NC3145 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OC3155_3.ppd.gz (Oce NC3155 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-3155PS/1/OC3155_3.ppd.gz (Oce NC3155 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OC3165_3.ppd.gz (Oce NC3165 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-3165PS/1/OC3165_3.ppd.gz (Oce NC3165 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OCVP2105.ppd.gz (Oce VarioPrint 2105 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-VarioPrint_2105PS/1/OCVP2105.ppd.gz (Oce VarioPrint 2105 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == 'Standard'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Others/OCVP2090.ppd.gz (Océ VarioPrint 2090 PS3[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Oce/Oce-VarioPrint_2090PS/1/OCVP2090.ppd.gz (Oce VarioPrint 2090 PS3)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.2'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/shc260mj.ppd.gz (Sharp AR-C260M PS, 1.2[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/shac260m.ppd.gz (Sharp AR-C260M PS, 1.2)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.1'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-2300G-ps.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-2300G PS, 1.1[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-2300G-ps-jp.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-2300G PS, 1.1)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.1'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-2700G-ps.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-2700G PS, 1.1[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-2700G-ps-jp.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-2700G PS, 1.1)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.1'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-3500N-ps.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-3500N PS, 1.1[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-3500N-ps-jp.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-3500N PS, 1.1)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.1'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-3501N-ps.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-3501N PS, 1.1[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-3501N-ps-jp.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-3501N PS, 1.1)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.1'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-4500N-ps.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-4500N PS, 1.1[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-4500N-ps-jp.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-4500N PS, 1.1)[0]

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: Two ppds have driver == '1.1'

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-4501N-ps.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-4501N PS, 1.1[0]) and

        ->foomatic-db-ppds/Sharp/Sharp-MX-4501N-ps-jp.ppd.gz (Sharp MX-4501N PS, 1.1)[0]

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

[...]

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

Selected ppd file = foomatic-db-ppds/HP/mono_laser/HP_LaserJet_4_Plus.ppd.gz

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

** (gnome-cups-add:661): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030

[...]

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: connect = 'socket://192.168.100.99:9100'

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: method :'socket'

user    :''

host    :'192.168.100.99'

port    :9100

resource        :'/'

** (gnome-printer-view:591): WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1280

[...]
```

----------

## himpierre

Interessant wären die Logfiles von Cups. Vielleicht in /var/log/cups?

----------

## erdinger

ich habe noch alle Drucker gelöscht, dann das Logging mitgeschnitten, dann:

- Zugriff auf http://localhost:631 gestestet => keine neuen Zeilen in Log Dateien

dann:

- mit gnome-cups manager:

- Laserjet 4 Plus angelegt,

- Testseite gedruckt

- Testseite gedruckt

Das Komische war, dass der Drucker aus der Schlafphase geweckt wurde und im Display "876 root Testseite" anzeigt => es ist also etwas angekommen

/var/log/cups/page_log:

```
LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) root 875 [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] 1 1 - localhost

LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) root 876 [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] 1 1 - localhost
```

/var/log/cups/error_log:

```
I [22/Jul/2007:18:23:53 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [22/Jul/2007:18:23:53 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=18597)

I [22/Jul/2007:18:23:57 +0200] commptr="list+1+0+requested-attributes=all"

I [22/Jul/2007:18:23:57 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-driverd" (pid=18620)

E [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] Setting LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) device-uri to "socket://192.168.100.99:9100" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] Setting LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] Setting LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] New printer "LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended)" added by "root".

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:39 +0200] commptr="1+0+4+requested-attributes=all"

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:39 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=18690)

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 875.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 875.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] Job 875 queued on "LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended)" by "root".

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 18713) for job 875.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 18714) for job 875.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 876.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 876.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] Job 876 queued on "LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended)" by "root".

I [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 18856) for job 876.

I [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 18857) for job 876.
```

/var/log/cups/access_log:

```
localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:23:53 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:23:53 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:23:55 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:23:55 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:23:53 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1483 CUPS-Get-Devices -

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:23:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216563 CUPS-Get-PPDs -

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:10 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:10 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:15 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:15 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:20 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:20 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:25 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:30 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:30 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 437 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:31 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 437 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:39 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1483 CUPS-Get-Devices -

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:24:45 +0200] "POST /printers/LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) HTTP/1.1" 200 232660 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:24:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:07 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:07 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:12 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:12 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:17 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:17 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:22 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:22 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:37 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:37 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [22/Jul/2007:18:25:55 +0200] "POST /printers/LaserJet-4-Plus-v2013.111-Postscript-(recommended) HTTP/1.1" 200 232660 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:25:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:26:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:26:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:26:07 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - root [22/Jul/2007:18:26:07 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok
```

----------

## himpierre

Und Du hast nach wie vor nur Zugriff auf localhost:631 nicht aber auf /printers?

----------

## erdinger

im moment weder noch....

ich mache gerade ein update aller pakete... vielleicht erledigt sich das dann... wenn nicht, melde ich mich noch mal

----------

## himpierre

Wie sieht denn Deine cupsd.conf aus? Hast Du da ein Listen Statement? Sowas wie: Listen localhost:631?

----------

## erdinger

Update fertig... altes Problem   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ja, da steht "Listen localhost:631"

----------

## himpierre

Ausgabe von "netstat -nat" und cupsd.conf bitte.

----------

## erdinger

netstat -nat:

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 192.168.100.100:41539   192.168.100.1:445       VERBUNDEN   

tcp        0      0 192.168.100.100:41538   192.168.100.1:445       VERBUNDEN   

tcp        0      0 192.168.100.100:41540   192.168.100.1:445       VERBUNDEN   

tcp        0      0 192.168.100.100:49399   64.12.31.226:5190       VERBUNDEN   

tcp        0      0 192.168.100.100:38925   216.239.51.95:80        VERBUNDEN   

tcp        0      0 :::16001                :::*                    LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 :::3632                 :::*                    LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      

tcp        0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN

```

cupsd.conf:

```
#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $".

#

```

----------

## himpierre

Bekommst Du denn eine Antwort vom Browser wenn Du http://127.0.0.1:631 eingibst?

----------

## erdinger

Nein...

----------

## himpierre

Mach doch testweise mal aus "Listen localhost:631" "Listen 631" und "/etc/init.d/cupsd restart".

----------

## erdinger

DU bist der HELD !!!

Es funzt!   DANKE!

----------

## AmonAmarth

das klingt jetzt aber eher nach einem netzwerk problem und nicht nach einem von cups, das ist auf die weise doch nur ein dirty hack! mit localhost hätte das doch genauso funktionieren müssen!

----------

## tgurr

Poste doch mal deine /etc/hosts.

----------

## erdinger

die einzigen beiden aktiven zeilen:

```
127.0.0.1       becks.mydomain.de becks

::1     localhost
```

----------

## franzf

Hier die einzige Zeile:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

Und ich hab keine Probleme.

----------

## tgurr

 *erdinger wrote:*   

> die einzigen beiden aktiven zeilen:
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1       becks.mydomain.de becks
> 
> ...

 

Probiers mal mit:

```
127.0.0.1       becks.mydomain.de        becks        localhost
```

----------

## erdinger

```
127.0.0.1       becks.mydomain.de        becks        localhost
```

funzt auch... habe in der cups.conf wieder auf localhost:631 geschaltet...

DANKE!

----------

